# Cyclocross purchase, need advice!



## sazzaa (26 Aug 2013)

Have just started cycling to work a few months ago on a mountain bike and want to buy something a bit more suitable for commuting and maybe some longer road/light trail type trips, so looking at cyclocross bikes. Have managed to narrow it down to a couple of choices, but not really knowing much about bikes is making it difficult - any help or advice would be appreciated... Choices at the moment are Boardman Team CX (looks like I have to wait for 2014 range to drop) or a Genesis Vapour Disc. Is one better than the other? I'm open to other suggestions but it has to have disc brakes. Cheers and HELLO!


----------



## Kevin Alexander (18 Sep 2013)

It all depends on what you like, do a search for reviews on the components and go and try them out. Some shops will either let you try before you buy or set the bikes up on a turbo trainer. People will prefer both bikes so you wont get a simple answer.


----------



## sazzaa (18 Sep 2013)

Yeah my local shops aren't keen on test rides, and the one that does let you take a bike out charges £50... So I'm going for the Genesis, it's a bit of pot luck but it saves me dealing with Halfords!


----------



## Kevin Alexander (19 Sep 2013)

If your spending a lot it might be worthwhile taking a trip into glasgow or Edinburgh to actually try the bikes out first. A lot of money if you make the wrong choice.


----------



## sazzaa (19 Sep 2013)

6 hour round trip - no thanks! Petrol costs alone makes that annoyingly expensive! I'll take my chances, if it's wrong I'll sell it and buy something else


----------



## Howard (19 Sep 2013)

And of course, selling it on would not be annoyingly expensive or a waste of time at all. 

How about you order it on-line, and use the distance selling regs to send it back if it's not right?


----------



## sazzaa (19 Sep 2013)

Of course I'd send it back if it's not right, I'm not an idiot! What I mean is if after a couple of months of cycling it seems like it's not the best option then I'll buy another bike, it's no massive deal. I don't have the time or patience for a 6 hour trip just to test a bike out, it annoys me that I can't do it here because my local bike shops are shoot, so I'm ordering online... My post wasn't about that, it was just for a general opinion or experience of these particular brands... Now I'm wondering if a Croix de Fer is a better option than a Vapour Disc but I can't really see much difference in them...


----------



## Howard (19 Sep 2013)

I'd expect cost of petrol < loss on selling the bike on. Not sure how much you value your time though. However I'd still suggest:

Shortlist some bikes
Identify shop that sells all / most of these bikes
Call shop, ask them to get them in in your size for a test ride. Make it clear that on the day you will buy one. Try to speak to the manager / head sales guy if pos. 
Set aside a day / petrol dorrah to travel to shop, test and buy
Come home happy with bike that you like and that fits

Vapour is ali, Croix is steel (and porkier).


----------



## Kevin Alexander (19 Sep 2013)

Why not go to Edinburgh Bikes, they have a store in Aberdeen, good collection and they offer a try before you buy.

Alpine Bikes look like they have a good selection as well.


----------



## sazzaa (19 Sep 2013)

Edinburgh is full of utter morons, can't service a bike properly and don't offer a try before you buy, wouldn't even order the bike in unless I made a commitment to buy it. Alpine charge you £50 to take a bike out for a try.


----------



## sazzaa (19 Sep 2013)

Howard said:


> I'd expect cost of petrol < loss on selling the bike on. Not sure how much you value your time though. However I'd still suggest:
> 
> Shortlist some bikes
> Identify shop that sells all / most of these bikes
> ...



Yeah I've done the shortlisting bit, already dealt with the shops here and it's made me never want to darken their doorsteps again, so found a place with a good reputation online instead and have been talking to the manager there. Just don't have the time to travel to test a bike out, it would mean taking my kid with me, don't have a bike rack on car etc etc.

So the Vapour being lighter is the only real difference?


----------



## Howard (19 Sep 2013)

Urrgh - I hate bad bike shops.

I think - although I'm not an expert on Genesis - the Vapour is racier. The Croix slightly more do-it-all. For longer, all day rides I'd prefer the later, and for racing (1hr) I'd prefer the former.

The Croix is a somewhat cult bike, and has many happy owners. It has a little brother, called the CDF, which is the same in spirit but made from lower grade tubing and is a bit pokier.

The Vapour is not too dissimilar to the Crosslight Pro 6 - stiff alu frame, stiff, beefy front end.

Watch out for the 2013/2014 model switch - there may be some big changes to either bike.


----------



## sazzaa (19 Sep 2013)

I feel jealous of everyone else on here having brilliant bike shops!

Yeah the Croix seems to be a best seller which is making me wonder if I should go for that instead, as it'll mostly be a commuting bike with some longer rides. I have no plans to race but I feel like I'd like the option to further along the line, which is making me think Vapour... Have looked at the CDF but can afford a slightly better spec so I'm aiming for the best I can get for the money I have. The guy at Epic Cycles has been keeping me informed and I'm following Genesis on Facebook - so far seems like both bikes will have Hayes expert brakes and a couple of other minor changes but I'm just patiently waiting for the new Vapour to go on sale....


----------



## ayceejay (19 Sep 2013)

I don't know if Norcross bikes are available in the UK but the Blue SL is an excellent bike with Sram Rival that I would choose over low end Shimano.


----------



## sazzaa (19 Sep 2013)

ayceejay said:


> I don't know if Norcross bikes are available in the UK but the Blue SL is an excellent bike with Sram Rival that I would choose over low end Shimano.



Cant find much info but it looks well out of my price range!


----------



## ayceejay (19 Sep 2013)

http://www.rideblue.com/norcrosssp.php 
This one sells for just over $1000.00 in the US


----------



## sazzaa (19 Sep 2013)

Says $2,100 retail? And things are generally more expensive here than over the pond. Looks pretty though.


----------



## Howard (19 Sep 2013)

sazzaa said:


> Yeah the Croix seems to be a best seller which is making me wonder if I should go for that instead, as it'll mostly be a commuting bike with some longer rides.



For this I think the Croix would serve you very, very well. Racing is a funny one in that when you are starting out, as long as your equipment broadly works, it actually makes very little difference to your performance as you find your way. When you get a bit more experienced your equipment becomes more important.


----------



## sazzaa (19 Sep 2013)

Hmm, something to think about then... Now the only things swaying me towards the Vapour is the fact it's stunning (aqua blue and with a bit of orange - much better and slightly more 'girly' than the black and brown Croix) and about a hundred and fifty quid cheaper.


----------



## Kevin Alexander (20 Sep 2013)

sazzaa said:


> Edinburgh is full of utter morons, can't service a bike properly and don't offer a try before you buy, wouldn't even order the bike in unless I made a commitment to buy it. Alpine charge you £50 to take a bike out for a try.


If you have just started cycling on what basis are you classing them morons who cant service a bike?

I have been offered a try before you buy in the shop, Edinburgh store seemed friendly and helpful


----------



## sazzaa (20 Sep 2013)

Kevin Alexander said:


> If you have just started cycling on what basis are you classing them morons who cant service a bike?
> 
> I have been offered a try before you buy in the shop, Edinburgh store seemed friendly and helpful



Started cycling a few months ago but quickly discovered that they had sold me a mtb too small for me. Started using boyfriend's (bigger) mtb and was fine, but he had bought from Edinburgh, bike had been put together badly, bolt threaded, gears skipping, shocking customer service from Edinburgh and then a dreadful 6 week service which addressed none of the issues. Added to the fact I went in to talk to them about a Vapour Disc and they couldn't answer one single question I had (even though they're supposed to be a Genesis supplier?), and said they wouldn't order one in unless I was going to be buying it. Morons.


----------



## Kevin Alexander (20 Sep 2013)

Must be Aberdeen as the Edinburgh store fitted me a bike, answered all questions professionally and even offered me to try bikes out before I bought.

No problems whats so ever down here.


----------



## sazzaa (20 Sep 2013)

Ugh. Jealous.


----------



## Kevin Alexander (20 Sep 2013)

Think you have been unlucky Sazzaa. I would get your correct size, youtube videos of reviews, some websites have reviews of the bike. I personally like my cannondale caadx sora 2014 but I dont have a lot of experience as I am a newbie myself.

£800 and was well worth it (even though I paid £680) thanks to tredz


----------



## burndust (20 Sep 2013)

i run a boardman cx 2013....great bike for the price imo...halfords can be a hit or a miss though....theres a few issues with the bike though heavy wheels...not so bad on the flat but very noticeable on climbs...and the front mech is a bitch


----------



## sazzaa (25 Sep 2013)

Wow, Edinburgh have just offered to let me test ride a Croix de Fer. For a £230 deposit. They can go fark themselves.


----------



## Kevin Alexander (25 Sep 2013)

Whats wrong with that? Its not like a car where the store are accompanying you


----------



## sazzaa (25 Sep 2013)

Simply don't see the need for a cash deposit, when I've test rode snowboards they take your card details, address and a signature. Car test drives are usually unaccompanied up here, they also just take your details!


----------



## Howard (25 Sep 2013)

Well, they do - and it's their business. They are running the show. If you don't like it, don't go there. But moaning about it in the Cyclocross Racing Thread (tm) isn't going to get you much sympathy, sorry.


----------



## sazzaa (25 Sep 2013)

Only went back to them because I'm extrememly limited for choice locally and the poster above had encountered good service with them. Won't be using them now. I'm happy for this to be moved to the "which bike" thread... Didn't know where to post to start with.


----------



## Kevin Alexander (25 Sep 2013)

I think its nothing to do with limited choice, I think its the fact that your a very fussy individual. Pay the 230 test the bike out and then buy if you like it. If not buy a bike online and hope its the one that suits you, if not endure the hassle of returning it and getting a refund.

Or pay the petrol money/train fare/bus far go to a city that has a wide variety of shops and buy one.


----------



## sazzaa (25 Sep 2013)

If expecting a decent standard of customer service from a bike shop (equal to the service in other parts of the country) makes me a very fussy individual, then so be it.


----------



## Kevin Alexander (25 Sep 2013)

Its a deposit, you get the money back. Not exactly unreasonable for a company to ask that.

Plus it shouldnt take a month to buy a bike lol


----------



## sazzaa (25 Sep 2013)

An authorisation on a card should suffice. The only reason it's taking so long is that the bike I want isn't out yet, and the 2013 model wasn't available in my size. Should be any day now... Hopefully.


----------



## Kevin Alexander (25 Sep 2013)

I think your a tough one to please Sazzaa lol,


----------



## Berties (25 Sep 2013)

i have just ordered a croix de fer 2014,getting it in a 60 as i would a road bike as will be using it mainly on road,a tough winter steed for the bad weather to come,and the fun of the network of tracks i have neglected for the road, they are geared more for the road than most cx bikes,look smart,just got to wait for their arrival in uk


----------



## sazzaa (25 Sep 2013)

Berties said:


> i have just ordered a croix de fer 2014,getting it in a 60 as i would a road bike as will be using it mainly on road,a tough winter steed for the bad weather to come,and the fun of the network of tracks i have neglected for the road, they are geared more for the road than most cx bikes,look smart,just got to wait for their arrival in uk



I'm a bit worried of the capabilities of a cx on trails, mine are mostly smooth but there are a couple of bits with big smooth rocks...


----------



## Kevin Alexander (25 Sep 2013)

sazzaa said:


> I'm a bit worried of the capabilities of a cx on trails, mine are mostly smooth but there are a couple of bits with big smooth rocks...


Its actually not as bad as you think, I was the same as one of my trails it goes through a muddy patch and uneven gravel that has stones. My Cannondale handles fine. Nothing to worry about


----------



## sazzaa (25 Sep 2013)

I am so glad to hear that! A mate who has a Boardman cx said he wouldn't even consider putting it on a slightly bumpy trail, it gave me the fear that I was buying the wrong thing...


----------



## Kevin Alexander (25 Sep 2013)

Nah its fine, if im doing the trail I will take pics of the bumpy bits and you can compare against your trail.


----------



## VamP (25 Sep 2013)

sazzaa said:


> I am so glad to hear that! A mate who has a Boardman cx said he wouldn't even consider putting it on a slightly bumpy trail, it gave me the fear that I was buying the wrong thing...



Cross bikes are designed for off-road first and foremost. Your mate sounds like a bit of a nobber


----------



## Kevin Alexander (25 Sep 2013)

Just google images, cyclocross race and you will see what sort of conditions they race in


----------



## sazzaa (25 Sep 2013)

Kevin Alexander said:


> Just google images, cyclocross race and you will see what sort of conditions they race in



I watched some clips on youtube, but it was all mud, grass and puddles, there were no rocks. Looks like tons of fun


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (26 Sep 2013)

Wouldn't worry about going off road on a cx bike. My Tricross handles this rocky track easily.


----------



## sazzaa (26 Sep 2013)

Thank you, that pic has helped loads, now Genesis just need to hurry up and release the new Vapour Disc!!!


----------



## VamP (26 Sep 2013)

This the kind of terrain cross bikes are designed for. And yes there are rocks too.


----------



## Dusty Bin (26 Sep 2013)

wow! vamp - where was that pic taken ?


----------



## VamP (26 Sep 2013)

It's at the Crawley Wheelers venue for the London League Team Champs at Great Walsted in Sussex last February. It was sooo wet, by the end of the race we were running 2/3s of the circuit.

Thusly.


----------



## Dusty Bin (26 Sep 2013)

That's great - never seen a CX circuit where it's possible to get airborne. We need more of those..


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (26 Sep 2013)

What brakes are the pilot using?


----------



## VamP (26 Sep 2013)

You don't apply brakes during take off


----------



## sazzaa (26 Sep 2013)

Kevin Alexander said:


> Plus it shouldnt take a month to buy a bike lol



Jesus, just been told the vapour disc might not be out till November. :'(


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (26 Sep 2013)

VamP said:


> You don't apply brakes during take off



I'll rephrase that. What brakes are the pilot not using? They don't look like cantis.


----------



## Howard (26 Sep 2013)

Dusty Bin said:


> That's great - never seen a CX circuit where it's possible to get airborne. We need more of those..



You need to get out more.


----------



## VamP (26 Sep 2013)

Howard said:


> You need to get out more.


 
Muddy Hell is such a great night out.


----------



## VamP (26 Sep 2013)

swl said:


> I'll rephrase that. What brakes are the pilot not using? They don't look like cantis.


 

Deffo cantis. Look like one of the Avid Shorty family. I have Shorty Ultimates on both bikes and they are excellent.


----------



## Dusty Bin (26 Sep 2013)

Howard said:


> You need to get out more.



maybe - but I draw the line at travelling to races which are more than 250 miles from my house....


----------

